
Hacker News equivalent for other fields - oldsklgdfth
Is there a hacker-news-esque site for things like art, music or movie or other fields in general?<p>Reddit has a plenty of subs on these topics, but they seem quite noisey.
======
greenhouse_gas
While reddit has a quite bad reputation, there are quite a few subbreddits
which are heavily moderated and quite serious:

For example, /r/askhistorians requires that all answers be long form and cite
peer-reviewed articles (no wiki, first person comments or pop-historians
allowed).

Some of the tech subreddits there are much better than StackOverflow - for
example, I get better answers on /r/rust than on SO.

~~~
sente
/r/netsec is usually topnotch, by the way.

------
nandkeypull
Don't forget about datatau [http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)

Basically a Hacker News clone for data science.

~~~
dasboth
The links on the site are usually the "most trending" ones, so it's good for
that, but I wish it had as much discussion as HN. For some reason I much
prefer HN to reddit for discussion.

------
CharlesMerriam2
Is there a hacker-news-esque site for programmers? I look at the front page,
see 90% articles about world events and trends.

Is there a filter already available for "articles with code" or is this a
"spend an afternoon" project?

~~~
champlinRyan
Try lobster.rs maybe?

~~~
graysonk
I agree with this. Much more tech-focused. With a heavy rust/bsd bias though.

My email is in my profile if anyone needs an invite.

------
koube
[https://github.com/mikeanthonywild/hacker-news-
for-x](https://github.com/mikeanthonywild/hacker-news-for-x)

[https://github.com/mattzeunert/Hacker-News-
For-X](https://github.com/mattzeunert/Hacker-News-For-X)

------
nbrempel
[https://www.designernews.co](https://www.designernews.co)

------
adityar
[https://barnacl.es/](https://barnacl.es/) for 'News for bootstrappers, not VC
hackers'

------
sukhadatkeereo
KnowledgeTrybe ([https://knowledgetrybe.com](https://knowledgetrybe.com)) The
focus is on Psychology, Creativity, History, and Learning. I'm still working
on adding comments. Please let me know what you think about this. Would love
to hear any feedback.

~~~
adrianmonk
Interesting site, but I'd like to offer a suggestion.

In my opinion, a well-designed web site should pass the "someone linked me
here and told me it was good but didn't say anything more about what it is"
test. When I landed on your site, I felt it wasn't that easy to discover what
it's about if I don't already know.

Even just adding a short sentence ("read about and discuss psychology,
creativity, and more" or something) would go a long way, but having an "about"
link I can find and follow might be good too.

FWIW, I think Hacker News also fails this test to some extent. It's possible
to glean what the site is about from the Guidelines and FAQ links at the
bottom of the page, but it doesn't really cater to that at all.

~~~
sukhadatkeereo
Thank you so much for your feedback. I will definitely work on that. This is
the first time I'm sharing it outside of friends and family and it's great to
get a fresh perspective. Please feel free to give more suggestions.

------
dbarlett
[https://www.pprune.org/](https://www.pprune.org/) Professional Pilots Rumour
Network

[https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/trending.php](https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/trending.php)
FlyerTalk

~~~
Casseres
Not exactly like HN, but there's also StuckMic.com and pointSixtyFive.com for
Air Traffic Control discussions.

Also gCaptain.com for Maritime News (occassionaly linked to by others here).

------
prahv
[https://inbound.org/](https://inbound.org/) for marketing.

------
alexlrobertson
[https://frontendfront.com/](https://frontendfront.com/)

------
ttyprintk
Blogs, not quite hacker news style:

Seeking Alpha for equities

xconomy for pharma

econacademics for econometrics

Fermat's library for mathematical critique

------
ssewell
Panda ([http://usepanda.com](http://usepanda.com)) is pretty good for the
fields of design, development, and entrepreneurship. It pulls from many
different sites, including Hacker News.

------
lainon
[http://write.narwhal.space/](http://write.narwhal.space/) for writing, you
can request an invite on site (>login, >request one publicly) and I'll send
you one

~~~
thebaer
Do you know the admin there? I requested a login but still haven't gotten the
confirmation email, and no one's on IRC.

~~~
lainon
Some emails don't work, I had the same problem therefore the admin (u/etc)
added me via console. I contacted him via lobste.rs, if you have an account
there msg him.

------
netgusto
hackervid.io, like HN but for videos.

[https://hackervid.io/](https://hackervid.io/)

Source code:
[https://github.com/netgusto/hackervid.io](https://github.com/netgusto/hackervid.io)

------
deepnotderp
Real world tech forums for computer architecture.

Comp arch Google groups for.. well, computer architecture.

------
mancerayder
... or politics. Hacker News moderators become infuriated when there's too
much 'political talk' and parent posts get [flagged] since this is considered
naughty.

Intelligent political discussions off the police radar are 50% of the reason
why I check this site everyday. I just don't get that level of discourse at
the comment-level anywhere else.

~~~
Fej
Political posts get flagged because they are explicitly against the purpose of
the site. From the guidelines, for the benefit of the readers who haven't read
them:

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon."

Given that political stories get flagged fairly consistently, I would guess
that the majority of readers here agree with that guideline.

~~~
mancerayder
Flagging is a majority vote?

Seriously, what's the actual mechanism behind a flagging? I always assumed it
was a privilege of one with a high rep point count.

------
carlchenet
Le Journal du hacker
[https://www.journalduhacker.net](https://www.journalduhacker.net), basically
a lobste.rs-like website for french-speaking FOSS community.

------
macawfish
fractalforums for fractals

------
uberend23
Investing - [https://forum.basic-capital.com/](https://forum.basic-
capital.com/)

